# Backplate für Wasserkühlung Kaputt. Neue Einzeln kaufen ?



## PKEY (27. Februar 2017)

*Backplate für Wasserkühlung Kaputt. Neue Einzeln kaufen ?*

Guten Abend 

Ich habe momentan das Problem das meine CPU sehr Hohe Temperaturen abliefert (90-100 Grad) 
Nun ja PC Aufgemacht nachgeguckt und Fehler enddeckt.
Meine Backplate für die Halterung der Pumpe an der CPU Ist defekt und sitzt nur zu Hälfte auf der CPU Drauf.
Ich besitze Momentan die Corsair H100i V2 mit der Backplate. Kann ich die Backplate wechseln in dem ich einfach eine neue Backplate über Ebay kaufe die aber für den gleichen Sockel ist ? Besitze übrigens Sockel 1151

M.f.g Pkey


----------



## Thoddeleru (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Backplate für Wasserkühlung Kaputt. Neue Einzeln kaufen ?*

Frag doch einfach mal bei Corsair nach, dürfte wohl das einfachste und naheliegendste sein


----------

